
Don’t worry, self-driving cars are likely to be better at ethics than we are - pm24601
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/13/11896166/self-driving-cars-ethics
======
oferzelig
Interesting. I did some write-up about self-driving cars and the near future
is going to look like, a few days ago: [http://fullstack.info/autonomous-cars-
letter-future-self/](http://fullstack.info/autonomous-cars-letter-future-
self/)

